
Ask HN: What are some good resources about zk-SNARKS - lucas-piske
Hi, I&#x27;m a master&#x27;s student researching distributed ledgers scalability and I would like to learn about zk-snarks. What are some resources that you guys recommend?
======
arberavdullahu
Awesome zero knowledge proofs [https://github.com/matter-labs/awesome-zero-
knowledge-proofs](https://github.com/matter-labs/awesome-zero-knowledge-
proofs)

